# She's back !!!



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

This is actually a shout out to Syd at Ideal Innovations.

http://idealinnovations.biz/

Many years ago I had an old YSR-1 modified to something close to Plexi specs by Wild Bill. The result was outstanding and it became my go to amp for quite a few years. About 2 or 3 years ago it developed a problem where it would start to "crackle" as soon as it warmed up. I had the thing in to about 5 different techs over the years with no resolution. Some claimed not to hear it, some claimed to have fixed it, but the problem persisted and the amp was unplayable. I'd heard of Syd originally about a year or so ago from someone i was purchasing an amp from. The Traynor had come up during our gear discussion and he suggested Syd. Then about 3 months ago Jeremy (JPFX) told me if anyone could fix it it would be Syd. The results speak for themselves. I think it sounds as good or better than it ever did and it's also much quieter at idle. It's the reason I'm able to sell the Budda I've got listed. If you're in Southern Ontario I'd highly recommend him.

If you're into high end tube amps for your home stereo/theater systems you might want to check him out. He has some amazing looking stuff in his shop/showroom.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Now that the thing is fixed, you can sell it to me! 

Seriously, this is nice to finnaly have resolved the issues and able to enjoy it again!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

No no no, and yes it's really good to have her back 



Ti-Ron said:


> Now that the thing is fixed, you can sell it to me!
> 
> Seriously, this is nice to finnaly have resolved the issues and able to enjoy it again!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Any idea what the elusive fault was?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

jb welder said:


> Any idea what the elusive fault was?


+1. I had a bassmaster with similar issues and a bunch of different techs could never fix it (despite claiming they had).


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Syd cleaned up a bunch of bad/cold solder joints and many poor ground connections, loose switches, jacks, etc. He also added a feedback cap to the reverb circuit as I was getting some intermittent squealing and I'd tracked it to the reverb tube myself. The amp was also running "way too hot" so he adjusted the bias correctly for the EL34's. The power cable was also not to code so he replaced it. I'm not sure what actually fixed the problem but I'm pretty sure it was one of the cold solder joints based on the fact this only occurred after the amp was warmed up. Whatever he did it's as quiet as a mouse now and sounds fantastic again.

- - - Updated - - -

That sounds very familiar.



traynor_garnet said:


> +1. I had a bassmaster with similar issues and a bunch of different techs could never fix it (despite claiming they had).


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Glad you got her fixed finally. Amazing that so many "techs" couldn't find some cold solder joints and the like.

Pretty much the first things you should do in that situation.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Same here, I was shocked he didn't find the "smoking gun". Just cleaned up a bunch of obvious, to him at least, stuff, and it's working beautifully.



Dorian2 said:


> Glad you got her fixed finally. Amazing that so many "techs" couldn't find some cold solder joints and the like.
> 
> Pretty much the first things you should do in that situation.


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

I've tackled a few of these problem older amps and unfortunately typically the resolution requires LOTS of TIME ... 
which is the #1 reason many pro shops will miss stuff.

Typically there are a few minor problems that act in concert, or only act up under certain circumstances 

usually there is more than one problem & the age of the amp is a contributing factor 

I once worked on a deluxe reverb that had some very microphonic capacitors that did not act up 
till you put the amp chassis back into the box 

In another case I had a deluxe with a bad ground that looked perfect but would affect the gain of the amp 
up and down in a big way when certain notes were played 
5 techs missed it and I only found it by deducing the effect must be ground related and poking every connection till 
behold one was loose but looking perfect 

sometimes these problem amps that have seen many techs and still have issues are the best vintage bargains 
since the experienced home tech can poke at the amp for a few hours at his leisure 

I once got a great buy on a problem newish guitar that had had 5 or 6 owners in 2 years, turns out the factory had not soldered the 
volume pots, only wrapped the wire around the lugs !! 


p


----------

